# FYI - Concord HPL-515 for sale



## wurgerd9 (Mar 22, 2013)

In case anyone out there is interested in REALLY old school... I decided to reduce my collection a bit recently. My oldest offering is my HPL-515 from about 1979-80. It is in excellent condition and as near as i can tell (put it on the test bench again yesterday) everything works. It didn't get much better than this in 1980 - outstanding cassette section! And with the "speed" control and selectable center frequency bass and treble, bi-amp control etc. this one is pretty unique. Just decided I'll probably never have it in a vehicle again and thought i ought to pass it on. It goes on ebay this morning around 11 a.m. and i did use a reserve, but nowhere NEAR the price of the NOS one that sold last year for well over $1000!


----------



## Faulknerandsons (Jan 4, 2021)

wurgerd9 said:


> In case anyone out there is interested in REALLY old school... I decided to reduce my collection a bit recently. My oldest offering is my HPL-515 from about 1979-80. It is in excellent condition and as near as i can tell (put it on the test bench again yesterday) everything works. It didn't get much better than this in 1980 - outstanding cassette section! And with the "speed" control and selectable center frequency bass and treble, bi-amp control etc. this one is pretty unique. Just decided I'll probably never have it in a vehicle again and thought i ought to pass it on. It goes on ebay this morning around 11 a.m. and i did use a reserve, but nowhere NEAR the price of the NOS one that sold last year for well over $1000!


I would like to buy it how much u asking


----------

